# Should Christian Actors take on homosexual roles? Help!



## Amante (Oct 28, 2009)

I am thinking of auditioning for RENT, a musical being put up at my university this winter quarter. But I wanted to get some opinions from other Christians about it. RENT is supposedly about a group of impoverished young artists and musicians struggling to survive in NYC, but I think it is really about troubled individuals, and much of the plot centers on homosexual characters dealing with AIDS. As a Christian and someone who is growing in Christ a lot right now, I am questioning this play. I'm inclined to think it is more than just a play. I'm inclined to wonder if it would be going against the will of God to play a lesbian, AIDS struck character who is in love with a woman. I feel like it is probably wrong-- it doesn't sit right in my spirit. Anyways, I just love music and acting so much, and I absolutely loved the rigor and fun of the last musical I did, AIDA-- that's why I want to do it, because I am passionate about the craft. But even playing that role had its dangers. I got so involved in the character I had essentially become Aida for the last performance. I took on her persona and even ended up diggin' homeboy who played the main actor. So, I wonder if I did take the role of the lesbian character... would you be able to effectively separate yourself from the character while performing your best? Would you be able to take that mask off at the end of each day? I'm not saying that I couldn't, but just based on my past experiences, it would probably be very hard. But I need to get feedback from you guys about if this is ungodly or not. Sorry if this is a weird request, but I again, I need to consult with other believers in addition to praying to God about it.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2009)

Amante said:


> I am thinking of auditioning for RENT, a musical being put up at my university this winter quarter.
> 
> But I wanted to get some opinions from other Christians about it. RENT is supposedly about a group of impoverished young artists and musicians struggling to survive in NYC, but I think it is really about troubled individuals, and much of the plot centers on homosexual characters dealing with AIDS.
> 
> ...


  Hi Amante.  

I applaude you for being in the Arts.    As a Harlem Baby, the Arts have been a part of my life, since I was a baby.   My grandmother surrounded me with the beauty of it.  From Classical Music to Jazz, to multi levels of Dancing and loving every moment of it to this very day.   

I too, am an "Artist" and I can share your love for it.   It's in our hearts.

However, as Christians, God has us there to make 'His Difference', without compromise.   And by this I mean, the roles we play must exhault Him and not the sins of life. 

There are many life stories, actually, 'Life Truths' to tell to the world.  However, whatever the 'truth' is, then that's what God is asking of us.

Far too long, the world has used the Arts to exhault that which does not give God glory.   For you personally, you already have your answer right here:



			
				Amante said:
			
		

> I got so involved in the character I had essentially become Aida for the last performance. I took on her persona and even ended up diggin' homeboy who played the main actor.


 
Some actors can detach themselves from roles. Others cannot.  If this role requires that you are physically interacting with any actor, be it male or female, it's not for you.   

This may be controversial, but there is indeed a spirit behind homosexuality.  You don't want that attached to you. 

Look at Daniel and look at the three Hebrew men who refused to 'bow' against their beliefs in God.   Neither iof them lost their lives.   As excited as you are about this role, God will exhault you in an even better one, that also exhaults Him.  

Not taking this role is not the end of you.  Instead t's your beginning. :Rose:


----------



## pebbles (Oct 28, 2009)

Amante said:


> I am thinking of auditioning for RENT, a musical being put up at my university this winter quarter. But I wanted to get some opinions from other Christians about it. RENT is supposedly about a group of impoverished young artists and musicians struggling to survive in NYC, but I think it is really about troubled individuals, and much of the plot centers on homosexual characters dealing with AIDS. *As a Christian and someone who is growing in Christ a lot right now, I am questioning this play. I'm inclined to think it is more than just a play. I'm inclined to wonder if it would be going against the will of God to play a lesbian, AIDS struck character who is in love with a woman. I feel like it is probably wrong-- it doesn't sit right in my spirit.* Anyways, I just love music and acting so much, and I absolutely loved the rigor and fun of the last musical I did, AIDA-- that's why I want to do it, because I am passionate about the craft.* But even playing that role had its dangers. I got so involved in the character I had essentially become Aida for the last performance. I took on her persona and even ended up diggin' homeboy who played the main actor.* So, I wonder if I did take the role of the lesbian character... would you be able to effectively separate yourself from the character while performing your best? Would you be able to take that mask off at the end of each day? *I'm not saying that I couldn't, but just based on my past experiences, it would probably be very hard.* But I need to get feedback from you guys about if this is ungodly or not. Sorry if this is a weird request, but I again, I need to consult with other believers in addition to praying to God about it.


 
Hey sis, 

I think the bolded portion of your post really tells the story. And as Shimmie said, if the role calls for you to get physical, it's not for you.

You have a connection with GOD. Follow your heart. HE speaks. Listen.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Amante,

I understand where you're coming from.  When you're involved in the arts it can be hard to take a stand for God while still move ahead and develop your talent, but it can be done.  

I am a writer and I'm currently taking a scriptwriting class.  Last night in class, the instructor had us do a brainstorming exercise where as the author you have to set a goal for your main character and then the class has to help you come up with a list of obstacles that would get in the way of your main character achieving his goal.  Well, my goal was that my main character is pursuing a relationship with a young lady who's more advanced in her career than he is.  I started listing simple obstacles like he takes her out to lunch and can't afford to pay the whole bill or her friends don't think he's good enough so they talk badly about him but the class automatically jumped to sex.  One guy told me it would be perfect if I made him impotent or even better let the girl find out that he used to sleep with men.  My eyes popped wide open and I simply said that's not going to happen in my script.  

I believe God gave me the talent of writing and I refuse to use it to write about steamy sex scenes (or lack there of) or about down-low brothers.  I know that the world thinks that God does not sell (or in this case abstinence does not sell) but I beg to differ.  God does sell because in Him all things are possible and if He wants my movie to sell out at theaters around the world and make it to the top of the charts then IT WILL BE DONE. 

Amante, God is powerful and to be powerful through Him all we have to do is take a stand.  I believe God will show me how to make my script entertaining without sex and I believe he will open doors in the acting world that would not require you to have to compromise your faith.  He's given you a skill and as long as you allow Him to, He will use it for His glory.

Stay Encouraged!  I already see a blessing in the works.  God has give me the desire and the skill to write movies with roles where actors can act and still abide by his word.  And, God has given you the desire to seek roles that that do not speak against His word.  Is that a coincidence?  I think NOT!   It's a plan, GOD'S PLAN!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Hi Amante,
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. When you're involved in the arts it can be hard to take a stand for God while still move ahead and develop your talent, but it can be done.
> 
> ...


God brought you in here.   After I had responded to this thread, I thought about when are we as Christians going to stop giving glory to the world's productions.    When do we have Christian producers who are not afraid to allow God to rise them above the world's producers and give God the glory.  

*An Example:*

Beautiful child of God, Tia Mowry.  Her role in the TV Show "The Game"  went overboard, from bad to worse.     

Living with her boyfriend was bad enough, but to be sexually promiscuous with several men on most of the episodes of the show, took it way beyond the limits.     As a Christian, no matter how much, anyone calls it 'acting' or it's their 'craft', it's not good.   She literally displayed the actions and that's just not right.   It really tears down her witness. 

I'm praising God right here and now for rising you up far above and beyond the world.   That you will never fail to see and receive His wisdom and all that you do to His glory will prevail.  

God bless you.  :Rose:


----------



## msa (Oct 28, 2009)

It sounds like you already feel it's not a good idea for you, so if you don't think you should take the role, you shouldn't. And that applies to any role, whether it be a homosexual, a crack addict, or a man-stealer. If you don't feel right about it, you shouldn't do it. And as a Christian there will be many opportunities on the Christian circuit for you to act so don't feel limited by the roles that are available in the mainstream.

I do think you'll have to learn at some point how to separate yourself from your characters. This is not to say you should take on roles that make you uncomfortable, but you do need to be able to act effectively and still be able to take off the character at the end of the day and be yourself. One of the things the people close to him said about Heath Ledger was that when he acted, he became his characters and that's why filming The Dark Knight really put him over the edge...because he became the joker (which is clearly not a good thing) and couldn't really shake off all the things that came along with it. Whether it's a good character or not, you'll have to learn to separate yourself from it.


----------



## aribell (Oct 28, 2009)

First of all, if you played Aida, then you must be amazing!  That is my favorite musical ever.  Broadway is so fun.  

There's so much good in the arts, but it's not all good, as we know.  So, I think a good test is to ask what it is you are glorifying by singing a particular song, playing a certain role, participating in a certain production.  Perhaps think about what the overall message of _RENT_ is, and then what the overall message of your character is, and see whether that lines up with what is "good, true, lovely, beautiful...".

If actors never played characters that were non-ideal, then we would never have plays of any kind, save those in which every person always did exactly what was right and nothing else.  But of course, that is not true to life, and we tell stories in order to show the struggle between good and bad in ourselves and in the world, and our stories as Christians are full of both good and bad, as we are all in process.  If we were going to do a large-scale production of the Bible, there'd be some scandalous roles!  The question of whether a Christian can play a homosexual is the same as asking whether a Christian can play an adulterer (David), an atheist, etc.

But the question then is what the overall point is.  Is this story glorifying sin?  Or is it pointing to redemption?  Will people walk away more inclined toward worldliness?  Will people's hearts be drawn into sympathy with what is wrong?  Or will they walk away more knowledgeable of what is good?

And of course, do not violate your conscience, or quench the Spirit's voice leading you.   The Lord knows the gift that He put in you.  And He will provide you ample opportunities to glorify Him with it, serve others, and enjoy yourself in the process if you stick close to Him.  Good question.

Best wishes.


----------



## aribell (Oct 28, 2009)

msa said:


> *I do think you'll have to learn at some point how to separate yourself from your characters.* This is not to say you should take on roles that make you uncomfortable, but you do need to be able to act effectively and still be able to take off the character at the end of the day and be yourself. One of the things the people close to him said about Heath Ledger was that when he acted, he became his characters and that's why filming The Dark Knight really put him over the edge...because he became the joker (which is clearly not a good thing) and couldn't really shake off all the things that came along with it. Whether it's a good character or not, you'll have to learn to separate yourself from it.


 
I agree with this.  It might end up being an emotional/mental discipline thing, but any role would pose the risk of becoming psychologically enmeshed, regardless of the character, if you got into it enough.  But the Lord wants His Spirit and His truth to reign in our minds and hearts at all times.  So, we should always be able to separate reality from unreality.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 28, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> First of all, if you played Aida, then you must be amazing!  That is my favorite musical ever.  Broadway is so fun.
> 
> There's so much good in the arts, but it's not all good, as we know.  So, I think a good test is to ask what it is you are glorifying by singing a particular song, playing a certain role, participating in a certain production.  Perhaps think about what the overall message of _RENT_ is, and then what the overall message of your character is, and see whether that lines up with what is "good, true, lovely, beautiful...".
> 
> ...



Nicola- Your post made me think of this interview online I read about Richard Jones.  He played Mike in "Why Did I Get Married?"  His answers aren't very detailed but it's enough to make his point.  I took it to mean Richard Jones is a Christian and even though his character Mike wasn't, he took the part because of the overall message of the movie and the blessing it would have on someone who's dealing with a guy like Mike.  Here's the link to the article... http://www.jesusgroupie.com/saved-fly/display.php?id=10

Nicola - I do agree with you on the point that not everyone can play the good guy.  There has to be bad guys in movies otherwise the story will be boring and at times Christians will have to play those roles but in the case of "Rent" it's well known for having a homosexual theme.  The characters have pretty much created a support group amongst themselves for homosexuals who are living with AIDS.  I would have to watch it again but right now I don't recall there being a message in there that glorifies God.  I think Amante will have to survey every role individually.  But I do agree with you that her acting career should not be limited to only good roles.  The overall message is what's important.


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 28, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> God brought you in here.   After I had responded to this thread, I thought about when are we as Christians going to stop giving glory to the world's productions.    When do we have Christian producers who are not afraid to allow God to rise them above the world's producers and give God the glory.
> 
> *An Example:*
> 
> ...



Thank you Shimmie.  Your posts are always filled with so much love.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Nicola- Your post made me think of this interview online I read about Richard Jones. He played Mike in "Why Did I Get Married?" His answers aren't very detailed but it's enough to make his point. I took it to mean Richard Jones is a Christian and even though his character Mike wasn't, he took the part because of the overall message of the movie and the blessing it would have on someone who's dealing with a guy like Mike. Here's the link to the article... http://www.jesusgroupie.com/saved-fly/display.php?id=10
> 
> Nicola - I do agree with you on the point that not everyone can play the good guy. There has to be bad guys in movies otherwise the story will be boring and at times Christians will have to play those roles but in the case of "Rent" it's well known for having a homosexual theme. The characters have pretty much created a support group amongst themselves for homosexuals who are living with AIDS. I would have to watch it again but right now I don't recall there being a message in there that glorifies God. I think Amante will have to survey every role individually.
> 
> *But I do agree with you that her acting career should not be limited to only good roles. The overall message is what's important.*


 
I agree with this.   

 Denzel Washington is a Christian (he shared that he is and I believe him).  

 In  two of Denzel's Washington's movies, where he played a desperate father in one (John Q) and a corrupted policeman in the other (Training Day), there were lessons taught.

In John Q., although he received much support and sympathy for what he did, (I mean, his baby boy was diying and he was being 'played' by the insurance companies, big time), yet Denzel got the message across that it could not go unpunished.     For in real life, who knows who would have followed suit; by going out and doing the same thing, taking people hostage.   

This was a movie, but in real life, it would be a tragedy.    Denzel's character, although rightfully understood,  still ended with him paying his debt to society.   I didn't want him going to jail.  It should have been the insurance racketeers who were the catalyst behind it.   Yet, there was a 'lesson' that had to be told.

In training day, he was just demonic.   At the end, his character who was unrelenting, wasn't allowed to be the hero of crime.  I would have preferred that he had gone to jail, but he was in a violent lifestyle, and he actually reaped Biblical principles.   

His character sowed death to many and death is what he reaped.   His character did not give glory to his chosen lifestyle.      (I still didn't like how he was shot up at the end; it borke my heart to see that, even though it was a movie). 

Too many movies today, the message has no retribution for the crimes committed.    They just don't.    

In the case of playing a homosexual role (which is not a crime), what is the message that the Christian is giving to others, that gives God the glory.   Did the person, leave the lifestyle and give their hearts to God.    Or did they give the lifestyle glory?   

There are so many beautiful testimonies of gays who have been set free and live for God.   

When will someone produce a movie such as that?  It could be entitled:  _"Living Free"_  or even this one,_ "He Called Me, to be Free"_

If the world can produce _'Broke Back Mountain",_ then the _Body of Christ_ can command that mountain to go back into the sea; for our 'Faith' moves mountains.     

We are the head and not the tail; we are above only and not beneath.  It's time that we set the standard of what's good in the Arts and let the world learn from us, that's it's God who gets the glory.  

Make your movies Reminiscing.  Make them.  If Tyler Perry could come from a homeless situation, living in a car and move from mansion to manison in Atlanta, then how much more ... you can too.  

No one can stop you and I can give you God's word to back it up.   :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, and did you hear about the actor who played Jesus and was struck by lightening?  OK I remember now.. it was the Passion of the Christ. It's irrelevant to the question..but I just thought of that earlier today. 

Depending on the intensity of a role and the actor, a person may have a hard time separating themselves from a role that pulls from the spiritual realm. Halle Berry had that problem when she did "_Gothika_". So it happens to the best of them....  



msa said:


> It sounds like you already feel it's not a good idea for you, so if you don't think you should take the role, you shouldn't. And that applies to any role, whether it be a homosexual, a crack addict, or a man-stealer. If you don't feel right about it, you shouldn't do it. And as a Christian there will be many opportunities on the Christian circuit for you to act so don't feel limited by the roles that are available in the mainstream.
> 
> I do think you'll have to learn at some point how to separate yourself from your characters. This is not to say you should take on roles that make you uncomfortable, but you do need to be able to act effectively and still be able to take off the character at the end of the day and be yourself. One of the things the people close to him said about Heath Ledger was that when he acted, he became his characters and that's why filming The Dark Knight really put him over the edge...because he became the joker (which is clearly not a good thing) and couldn't really shake off all the things that came along with it. Whether it's a good character or not, you'll have to learn to separate yourself from it.


----------



## Laela (Oct 28, 2009)

OP, good question... I used to act when I wasn't saved and even then I'd not consider certain roles, esp. those of Mammy-types that, IMO, prolong stereotypes..like that woman in the Lysol commercials...ugh. 

I agree with sticking with good, edifying roles as a Christian actor. It *can *be done.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 28, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Denzel Washington is a Christian (he shared that he is and I believe him).
> 
> ...


Amen, Shimmie...ITA!


----------



## aribell (Oct 28, 2009)

Reminiscing said:


> Nicola - I do agree with you on the point that not everyone can play the good guy. There has to be bad guys in movies otherwise the story will be boring and at times Christians will have to play those roles but in the case of "Rent" it's well known for having a homosexual theme. The characters have pretty much created a support group amongst themselves for homosexuals who are living with AIDS. I would have to watch it again but right now I don't recall there being a message in there that glorifies God. I think Amante will have to survey every role individually. But I do agree with you that her acting career should not be limited to only good roles. The overall message is what's important.


 
I agree.  

I've also seen RENT and have an understanding about what it's about and also what I would do in this situation.  Every artist (and Christian) of any kind has to learn to exercise their own discernment muscles and heed God's voice about what is good, true, beautiful, etc.  I'm sure Amante will be able to take what's said here and do just that.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 28, 2009)

*If the world can produce 'Broke Back Mountain", then the Body of Christ can command that mountain to go back into the sea; for our 'Faith' moves mountains. *

...and all of God's children said "AMEN".


----------



## Janice (Oct 28, 2009)

Soap Actress Says She Was Fired Because of Religious Beliefs
http://www.foxnews.com/ ^ | September 04, 2009 | By Lauren Green 

Posted on Wednesday, September 09, 2009 11:13:09 AM by Maelstorm

If you tuned in to the soap "One Life to Live" this week, you may have noticed there's been a change of character. One character in particular. 

Actress Patricia Mauceri says she was fired and abruptly replaced for objecting to a gay storyline because of her religious beliefs. 

Mauceri played the recurring role of Carlotta Vega on "OLTL" for the last 14 years. But when she objected to how the writers wanted her deeply religious character, a Latina mother, to handle a storyline involving homosexuality, she objected. And for that she claims she was fired. 

Mauceri, 59, a devout Christian, told FOX News that character Vega's gay-friendly dialogue was not in line with the character she helped create by drawing on her own faith. 

"I did not object to being in a gay storyline. I objected to speaking the truth of what that person, how that person would live and breathe and act in that storyline," she said. "And this goes against everything I am, my belief system, and what I know the character's belief system is aligned to." 

Mauceri said she was replaced despite offering changes to the script and hoping for a compromise. 

An ABC spokesperson said they were not aware of any such claims by Mauceri, adding such claims "would be frivolous." 

When asked why Mauceri is no longer playing Carlotta Vega, the spokesperson said the show does not comment on personnel matters. The scene in question was scheduled to air Friday afternoon. 

Mauceri told FOX News she is exploring her legal options. AFTRA, the actors union that represents her, did not respond to a request for comment.


(Excerpt) Read more at foxnews.com ...
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2335445/posts


You wonder why there are so few Christians in Hollywood?


----------



## Janice (Oct 28, 2009)

Amante, I truly know nothing about the character and the plot behind RENT besides what you are sharing with us. However, I too have heard about the heavy homosexual content surrounding this production.


Anyhow, I posted the story above only to encourage you to take a stand in doing what's righteous before God's eyes, not what is right to you. I know that roles are hard to come by, especially in something as huge as RENT but please know dear that at the end of the day you are a witness/ambassador for Christ. 


Unless the role highlights your character turning away from her sins and involves  absolutely no physical contact, then I see no purpose in it. All of our decisions should bring glory to God,... not compromising and helping to further this world's agendas of glorifying homosexuality. 


Trust God Amante, and you will have the biggest starring role in heaven when Jesus stands right before you and declares' " Well done my good and faithful servant!"


----------



## yodie (Oct 28, 2009)

I definitely know how you feel. I, too, am in the arts and I'll share how I feel about taking certain roles as they pertain to my walk/relationship with God.

I think all types of roles tell great stories. The question is, is the story worth telling? I, personally, would play a lesbian, if the story was worth telling.  However, I would NOT imitate any kind of sexual activity, kissing, touching, etc. I have learned to not want that particular role that badly.  

Also, you really have to have a strong relationship with God or else it is very possible to lose yourself in the characters you portray. Back in the day, I couldn't handle some of the parts out there.  Today, I can and I know which parts are for me and the ones that are not.  

If the Holy Spirit can't take pleasure in me doing it, then I know it's not for me. 

Know what you're willing to do and know how to play the role and not be consumed by the role.  From one actor to another, break a leg and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2009)

Janice said:


> Amante, I truly know nothing about the character and the plot behind RENT besides what you are sharing with us. However, I too have heard about the heavy homosexual content surrounding this production.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I posted the story above only to encourage you to take a stand in doing what's righteous before God's eyes, not what is right to you. I know that roles are hard to come by, especially in something as huge as RENT but please know dear that at the end of the day you are a witness/ambassador for Christ.
> ...


 
What a beautiful post.   I love this:  

_Trust God ..... and, you will have the biggest starring role in heaven when Jesus stands right before you and declares' " Well done my good and faithful servant". _

*BEAUTIFUL !* _ :Rose:_

In your post about the Soap Star being fired; the world wants us to 'fear' keeping our stand for righteousness.  Yet all the more, it makes me stand all the stronger to give honour to God and not fear neither care what man can do or say unto me.  

This entire situation reminds me of the book of Daniel.   The men of God in Daniel simply refused to compromise.    Daniel refused to eat of the king's delicate foods; the rich foods of the king's banquet table.   

Instead Daniel chose to eat the meager for he chose not to eat of the kings dainties.  he wanted nothing that came from that which was sacrificed to idols; Daniel chose to honor God. 

We all have choices, and what we choose speaks volumns of what is in our hearts.   The great message in the "Arts" right now is, unless you support homosexuality, it's the end for you.   Actors left and right are fearful of speaking up for fear of losing work in what they love most. 

What these 'bullies' are forgetting is this. "... unless the Lord builds the 'house', their labour is in vain.   The world doesn't realzie that they are using what belongs to God and what belongs to God belongs to 'we' His children.  Therfore the reality is that we do not have to cower in fear of losing what belongs to us in the first place. 

The title of this production does speak volumns to a Christian.   RENT may seem all that, but who wants to 'rent' success when we are children of the God who owns it. 

Promotion (success) doesn't come from the east nor the west, promotion comes from the Lord.  

God tells us in the book of Proverbs:  _"Your 'gift' will make room for you; it will place you in the presence of important men."   _

God has never fails to bring His word to pass in our personal lives. None of our blessings are _rented_. They are from Him from whom all blessings flow.

Why would we ever 'settle' for less?  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2009)

yodie said:


> I definitely know how you feel. I, too, am in the arts and I'll share how I feel about taking certain roles as they pertain to my walk/relationship with God.
> 
> I think all types of roles tell great stories. The question is, is the story worth telling? I, personally, would play a lesbian, if the story was worth telling. However, I would NOT imitate any kind of sexual activity, kissing, touching, etc. I have learned to not want that particular role that badly.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Post Yodie.   You're not alone in this.  God has such grand opening for you.  

Truly your 'gift' is bringing before important men and you shall be highy favored and these are not words spoken in cliche'  nor in vain. 

Blessed art thou among them, Precious Yodie.  Blessed art thou. 

God honours faithfulness.  It's all throghout His word, God honours faithfulness.   Thank you Lord, for blessing Yodie's life. She's maintained her stand in honouring you.  She is blessed, blessed, totally blessed.  In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> *If the world can produce 'Broke Back Mountain", then the Body of Christ can command that mountain to go back into the sea; for our 'Faith' moves mountains. *
> 
> ...and all of God's children said "AMEN".


 
    Move or possess it.   Take over what God gave us. "Dominion" over all the earth. 

God bless you Prudent 1


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello and i hope you are in best of health and faith.

Sister, as a righteous woman striving in your religion, I do not think it is right to play a role that goes against the lifestyle that you live, believe in and one that you know God is not pleased with. 

You are to stick to arts and activities that exalt the Lord in all His Glory and Omnipotence. Stick to your morals and values and something more suitable will be made available to you, where you can truly shine.

Remember, there's no such thing as good luck..It's God's will!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2009)

Stacy TheLady said:


> Hello and i hope you are in best of health and faith.
> 
> Sister, as a righteous woman striving in your religion, I do not think it is right to play a role that goes against the lifestyle that you live, believe in and one that you know God is not pleased with.
> 
> ...


 
Such a beautiful Truth!   When I read this, it touched me like the 'First Snowflake of Winter'.   

It's something about the first snowflake; for wherever it falls upon us, it's like a soft kiss from God our Father in Heaven.  A soft kiss from our Father, on Purpose; for in Winter, snow is always sure to come to purify the air.

God's will for us is just as gentle; it can always be trusted, and it is always on purpose.  It follows us wherever we go.  

It is never by chance nor by stretch of one's imagination.  Thank God for His will. that we can always depend upon; just like Winter and snow, it's always sure to come; yet unlike snow, His will never melts away; God's Will, falls upon us to stay.  :Rose:

Precious Father, when I know not what to do,

_"Thy Kingdom Come; Thy Will Be Done, _
_Here on Earth, as it is in Heaven. "_

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  _

_Thank you Stacy for this wonderful revelation ...  _


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 29, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Such a beautiful Truth! When I read this, it touched me like the 'First Snowflake of Winter'.
> 
> It's something about the first snowflake; for wherever it falls upon us, it's like a soft kiss from God our Father in Heaven. A soft kiss from our Father, on Purpose; for in Winter, snow is always sure to come to purify the air.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks alot Shimmie...and to explain a little; i said " There is no such thing as good luck but God's Will because we have to look at it this way: It is God's will to present us with situations and sometimes it is to see how we react to them. It is a test of faith and true conviction for what we believe and not always what we want and need in our lives.

When we are presented with these situations we need to think , "Is God testing me?" "Am I going to fail Him, to please myself?"

FOOD FOR THOUGHT.
Much luv


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2009)

Stacy TheLady said:


> Thanks alot Shimmie...and to explain a little; i said " There is no such thing as good luck but God's Will because we have to look at it this way: It is God's will to present us with situations and sometimes it is to see how we react to them. It is a test of faith and true conviction for what we believe and not always what we want and need in our lives.
> 
> *When we are presented with these situations we need to think , "Is God testing me?" "Am I going to fail Him, to please myself?"*
> 
> ...


 
  Stacy......... Amen.   

God bless you.   I have to say that your words are like freshly fallen snow.   As snow clears the air, your words of God's wisdom, cleanses the palates of our hearts to take in and digest such food for thought.  

Much love to you too.   :Rose:


----------



## varaneka (Oct 29, 2009)

not if it's to glorify the lifestyle imo


----------



## Jenibo (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with everything posted; really good advice has been given. I've seen rent numerous times and can assure anyone unfamiliar with the story that it does not glorify God- at all! Half of the lead roles are homosexual and their lifestyle is very much glorified. The straight roles are in compromising situations as well. Don't get me started on the songs...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> I agree with everything posted; really good advice has been given. I've seen rent numerous times and can assure anyone unfamiliar with the story that it does not glorify God- at all! Half of the lead roles are homosexual and their lifestyle is very much glorified. The straight roles are in compromising situations as well. Don't get me started on the songs...


 
Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------

